# jack plate



## litlblusrn4bigred

Can anyone tell what to look for when buying a jack plate. I have found a few on ebay and dont know wether to get a 6 inch set back or 10 or 12? I have a gheenoe classic. I would get one from Tom C and Im sure it would be worth the wait however, I dont want to wait 6 weeks or more to get it. I have found a few on ebay and want to buy one but, dont know what to buy. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## tom_in_orl

I would say that you don't want anything more than 6". Jackplates for microskiffs are usually 2",4" or 6" set back. The more you set the motor back the larger the mount of stress the motor creates on the back of the boat. Order a TSG jackplate. The wait is worth it and you won't be disappointed.

If you still want to look elsewhere then check these out.

http://www.bobsmachine.com/Products/jackplate_hydraulic.cfm


----------



## Ron_W.

The biggest issue with Jackplate set back is boat ballance. I know you fish for reds but don't know if you have a platform or plan to add one. Putting the outboard farther astern means you increase your poleing draft due to the leverage of the motor weight farther back from the stern of the boat. I have a classic with a Bobs machine 3 7/8" setback jack, I added spacers to give me 6" of set back and I need 8" of water at the stern to pole freely with a 25hp 2 stroke Merc on the plate.

On the plus side with a six inch set back I can run my motor 8" above the factory transom and stay hooked up. At about 7" I start to loose cooling water flow though.

You may also find you need a better prop to allow the motor to be jacked up and stay hooked up on plane.


----------



## LoneRanger

I have a fixed mini jacker I may sell~ its 4-5" setback.


shoot me a PM.


L.R.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

> The biggest issue with Jackplate set back is boat ballance. I know you fish for reds but don't know if you have a platform or plan to add one. Putting the outboard farther astern means you increase your poleing draft due to the leverage of the motor weight farther back from the stern of the boat. I have a classic with a Bobs machine 3 7/8" setback jack, I added spacers to give me 6" of set back and I need 8" of water at the stern to pole freely with a 25hp 2 stroke Merc on the plate.
> 
> On the plus side with a six inch set back I can run my motor 8" above the factory transom and stay hooked up. At about 7" I start to loose cooling water flow though.
> 
> You may also find you need a better prop to allow the motor to be jacked up and stay hooked up on plane.



I have a platform. if you click on the globe where i post you can see a pic of my boat. I think I am going to go with about 5 inches of set back. tell me more. what do i need to do to get the right equipment and still be able to draft good. i have a custom gheenoe classic 2003. Im running a 15hp 4-stroke zuk on the back right now but, would like to upgrade eventually to a 25hp 4-stroke zuk which, may be a while from now but, would like to atleast get the jackplate set up. I would imagine I need an adjustable one, correct? I want to make sure when i get one that i do it right. Is there anything I can do to strengthen my transom or should i not worry about that too much? My gheenoe is a bit heavy as it is and adding these things will only make it heavier. When my wife goes out with me, she only weighs about 140 and it helps when she is on the front, thats for sure. Im trying to get my buddy from up north down, not just to test my boat out but to do some fishing, he may be coming down in a month or so. I would like to see your set up Ron W. I remember reading in the forum that I think its Tom C. TSG? jackplate, has one that you dont have to drill holes in the transom. Problem is, I already have two holes from bolting the 15 horse by the previous owner. Well, any info would be helpful because I need to figure this stuff out. Im sure its a no brainer but, I am new to ownning a boat with a motor. However, I am very careful and dont get ignorant about what I am doing, I have been on and driven many boats just not my own. Cool, thanks Ron and i sent you a pm LoneRanger.

By the way, would be great to fish with one of you local guys one day. Would love to find new area's to try and fish. I am an excellent angler and love fishing. I am 32 and have fished since I was a kid. Love to listen and learn about fishing for any fish. Didnt do a whole lot of fishing when i first moved down here, lived in Sarasota for 11 years, would fish once and a while not alot and never really focused on fishgin alot, always working. Since I moved to Orlando and started my own business I had more time to fish. The Lakes in this area hold some nice bass. I bought my first gheenoe, 13highsider and loved it. Went to IRL and caught my first red and trout and a flounder, the first time coming out here and got a slam! Couldnt beleive it. My wife has taken me on a couple charters in Savanah, GA and New Smyrna, with Captain Bill. Caught my first red wiith Captain Bill, and was hooked every since. Now, my wife is hooked, again, . I have always watched them on TV catch them and other salt water species and now its my turn. I am a respetful and resourceful fisherman. I cant wait to make to islamorda in the keys with my gheenoe!! When I was out Saturday I seen over 500 fish, reds, schooling and somewhat tailing and it just gets better every time! I was catchin fish every cast. Anyway, thanks for your info and time. Also, I can pole VERY WELL now, have got it down good. If anyone needs a poling partner, let me know, must return favor however. Thanks again!

OOOHHH THERE HE IS! ACTION!


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

> I would say that you don't want anything more than 6". Jackplates for microskiffs are usually 2",4" or 6" set back. The more you set the motor back the larger the mount of stress the motor creates on the back of the boat. Order a TSG jackplate. The wait is worth it and you won't be disappointed.
> 
> If you still want to look elsewhere then check these out.
> 
> http://www.bobsmachine.com/Products/jackplate_hydraulic.cfm



I think your right Tom...i should just get one of these TSG and wait it out....its not like its absolutely nec. now. Doesnt he do half now and half when order is ready? or if not maybe he would? i should just ask him. 


FISH ON!


----------



## tom_in_orl

Hey man,

We will definitely hook up and fish. It sounds like you have the fishing mojo. I don't. All my fish come from hard work so I am always interested in fishing with someone who has the gift. Maybe one day it will rub off on me.

My schedule seems to be a bit tighter than yours at the moment. There are several of us who either fish together, see each other on the water or end up eating lunch together. I have only been at it for about a year now and the old timers and locals have been very friendly and helpful. I can not imagine you will experience anything different. Just takes a little time to get peoples schedules to align.

There is only one guy who this does not apply to. But I will let you figure out who he is. It goes something like this.....

"Want to go fishing?"

ME - "Sure When?"

"How about this weekend?

ME - "Sure"

"Oh - I can't go. (Pick one of these excuses: homework, grounded, golf, etc)"

ME - "Ok, let me know when you get free"

Now repeat 2 or 3 times. ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

;Dlmao
i have a friend who kinda does the same thing. i love fishing but, my schedule is getting tighter as well. usually if you let me know a few days or so ahead of time i can get clearence usually from the wife without a problem and just bust my ass and get some work done and money coming in and its off I go. If I really have a good week I will take off on a friday and go when there is not alot of boat traffic. I love it. You say i have a gift. My father taught me to fish and I just picked up on it form there. I know what to look for and how to find it....patience is a must and being quiet is the biggest rule. I need to find a good trout spot for my kid. I love taking her and she always wants to go, that makes happy and she always says "thanks for taking me fishing dad," i love it. Fishing is a great way to spend time with family and friends. I have only yet to explore mostly the south end of the lagoon...I havent really gotten in the back back country yet and have seen enough to last me a life time. Im ready, lets fish! Sorry to get off topic about the jack plate. I cant wait to add that to my boat! I may not have to upgrade to a 25 horsey!! Okay, time to talk to tom c. later...tom in orl...let me know, Im ready!


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

http://home.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user&DERDB=ZG9tYWluPXlhaG9vJnRsZD1jb20mc21va2VyPSZzZXhwcmVmPSZ1dHlwZT0xJnJlbGlnaW9uaWQ9JnJlZ2lvbj0mcG9zdGFsY29kZT0zMjgwMSZtYXJpdGFsc3RhdHVzPVImaW5jb21laWQ9JmhlaWdodD0mZ2VuZGVyPU0mZnJpZW5kcz0xJmV0aG5pY2lkPSZhZ2U9MzImYm9keXR5cGVpZD0mY2hpbGRyZW5pZD0mY291bnRyeT1VUyZkYXRpbmc9MCZkcmlua2VyPSZlZHVjYXRpb25pZD0mcmVsYXRpb25zaGlwcz0wJm5ldHdvcmtpbmc9JmRpc3BsYXluYW1lPW1hdHRoZXcmZnJpZW5kaWRfaW50PTIxOTU2NTAmaXBhZGRyZXNzPScxMC40MC45Ni4xMzMn&setonlinenow=1&setrsi=1&Mytoken=B67A90A1-52A0-4CF0-959FC5CA82D544A643268743


lets see if that works....here is a pic of my boat i want to put a jack plate on.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Doesn't look like it worked. But I may have a few. I have been saving pics as ideas to mod my Gheenoe.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

thanks tom...you da man! much appreciated.


----------



## Ron_W.

Here's some shots of my boat. With the jack full up there's about 4" of skeg below the bottom of the hull. The prop is a Merc stainless with extra cup added to allow better thrust with the motor running high. At 4" of jack I run 25mph at 6000rpm, at 6" of jack (full up) I run 21mph at 6000rpm, with the motor down on the jack I get 27mph at full throttle, 5100rpm. I can run in 8" of water at the shallowest on plane with the motor jacked up.

You will be able to run much shallower with a jack but the higher you jack the motor the more you need cup in the prop to stay hooked up and avoid cavitation. The higher you jack the motor the more prop slip you get and the less thrust is produced. As you jack the motor your rpm increases and your speed drops at a certian point and you will need to bring the throttle back a little to keep the rpm's down in the normal range. The higher the motor is jacked the less efficient the prop is and the more speed you lose as the prop catches more air. This is why it's also a good idea to install a tachometer to monitor the rpm and a water pressure guage to check for cooling water pressure.

Running a 15hp I think you will see quite a bit of speed loss with a power jack plate running a 4" or more of jack. You will likely gain a little speed at 1 to 2" of jack.


----------



## orlgheenoer

> Hey man,
> 
> We will definitely hook up and fish. It sounds like you have the fishing mojo. I don't. All my fish come from hard work so I am always interested in fishing with someone who has the gift. Maybe one day it will rub off on me.
> 
> My schedule seems to be a bit tighter than yours at the moment. There are several of us who either fish together, see each other on the water or end up eating lunch together. I have only been at it for about a year now and the old timers and locals have been very friendly and helpful. I can not imagine you will experience anything different. Just takes a little time to get peoples schedules to align.
> 
> There is only one guy who this does not apply to. But I will let you figure out who he is. It goes something like this.....
> 
> "Want to go fishing?"
> 
> ME - "Sure When?"
> 
> "How about this weekend?
> 
> ME - "Sure"
> 
> "Oh - I can't go. (Pick one of these excuses: homework, grounded, golf, etc)"
> 
> ME - "Ok, let me know when you get free"
> 
> Now repeat 2 or 3 times. ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


:bird: 

someone has to moderate this place while your fishing


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

tanner, i guess your name is...thats funny. ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

Ron W. Wow, looks like mine...i think i may have seen you one day at the haulover canal. very nice boat!


----------



## phishphood

I got to get a blue boat. My white one won't catch fish. Yeah, yeah it's got to be the boat.


----------



## tojo

> Hey man,
> 
> We will definitely hook up and fish. It sounds like you have the fishing mojo. I don't. All my fish come from hard work so I am always interested in fishing with someone who has the gift. Maybe one day it will rub off on me.
> 
> My schedule seems to be a bit tighter than yours at the moment. There are several of us who either fish together, see each other on the water or end up eating lunch together. I have only been at it for about a year now and the old timers and locals have been very friendly and helpful. I can not imagine you will experience anything different. Just takes a little time to get peoples schedules to align.
> 
> There is only one guy who this does not apply to. But I will let you figure out who he is. It goes something like this.....
> 
> "Want to go fishing?"
> 
> ME - "Sure When?"
> 
> "How about this weekend?
> 
> ME - "Sure"
> 
> "Oh - I can't go. (Pick one of these excuses: homework, grounded, golf, etc)"
> 
> ME - "Ok, let me know when you get free"
> 
> Now repeat 2 or 3 times.  ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


LMAO!!! Tom brings the funny!!!!!!


----------



## brew1891

blue is a magic color [smiley=thumbup.gif]


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

I WAS ONLY KIDDING ABOUT GETTING A JACK PLATE FOR FREE, PLEASE DONT HURT ME :'(

LMAO....NOTHING IS FOR FREE IN THIS WORLD!!


----------



## Guest

> Hey man,
> 
> We will definitely hook up and fish. It sounds like you have the fishing mojo. I don't. All my fish come from hard work so I am always interested in fishing with someone who has the gift. Maybe one day it will rub off on me.
> 
> My schedule seems to be a bit tighter than yours at the moment. There are several of us who either fish together, see each other on the water or end up eating lunch together. I have only been at it for about a year now and the old timers and locals have been very friendly and helpful. I can not imagine you will experience anything different. Just takes a little time to get peoples schedules to align.
> 
> There is only one guy who this does not apply to. But I will let you figure out who he is. It goes something like this.....
> 
> "Want to go fishing?"
> 
> ME - "Sure When?"
> 
> "How about this weekend?
> 
> ME - "Sure"
> 
> "Oh - I can't go. (Pick one of these excuses: homework, grounded, golf, etc)"
> 
> ME - "Ok, let me know when you get free"
> 
> Now repeat 2 or 3 times.  ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!!!  Tom brings the funny!!!!!!
Click to expand...

I have my post already typed for an open seat when Tanner stands me up for Saturday.   Thanks for the warning.  ;D


----------

